# elevador al cuadrado de dos bits



## Jaime Parada Garcés (Mar 8, 2008)

Alguien que me pueda ayudar por favor, ver archivo adjunto.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 8, 2008)

Bueno... pero que tipo de ayuda? 
Si estas trabado en alguna parte, entonces mostra lo que hiciste y tus dudas.
Si queres el ejercicio resuelto, entonces segui esperando...


----------



## pepechip (Mar 8, 2008)

hola

es igual que la tabla de multiplicar. lo multiplicas con la calculadora cientifica que trae windons

00 x 00 = 0
01 x 01 = 01
10 x 10 = 100
11 x 11 = 1001

ahora simplificando un poco


00= 0000
01= 0001
10= 0100
11= 1001

ahora coges y compuebas si esta tabla se puede simplificar, y la relizas con puertas AND y con inversores. 
y luego las 4 salidas que obtienes la aplicas a un decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos.


----------



## Jaime Parada Garcés (Mar 8, 2008)

a que tabla te refieres, no la visualizo, disculpa. Gracias por la respuesta de todas maneras.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 8, 2008)

Me refiero a esto:


			
				pepechip dijo:
			
		

> 00= 0000
> 01= 0001
> 10= 0100
> 11= 1001


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Comparto con Eduardo. Pongase a laburar, piense un poco, muestre y despues se ayuda. Saludos

PD: es mas fasil que gorriar un chupado.


----------



## bass32 (Mar 8, 2008)

es como lo dice pepechip primero sacas una tabla de verdad asi:

a             a*a
00=0      0000=0
01=1      0001=1 
10=2      0100=4
11=3      1001=9

luego con esta tabla sacas la expresion boolena con mapas K o con miniterminos, y luego conectas esas salida que obtengas a un deco de binario a BCD y de ahi conectas los displays  y listo... es sencillo.


----------



## Jaime Parada Garcés (Mar 9, 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas, lo que he hecho es lo siguiente:

A los números de dos bits los llamo b1 y b0, a las salidas las llamo c3c2c1c0, es decir

b1b0      c3c2c1c0

 0 0         0 0 0 0
 0 1         0 0 0 1
 1 0         0 1 0 0
 1 1         1 0 0 1

luego obtengo las ecuaciones para c3, c2, c1 y c0 (lo hice con mapas K, aunque tb ocupé MINIT) en función de b1 y b0, que son

c3=b0b1
c2=b0b1     con b0 negado
c1=0
c0=b0

con esas ecuaciones obtengo un circuito con puertas AND e inversoras (not), después conecto el deco binario a BCD a 7 segm. con el visor 7 segm.

Ahora mi duda es, debo usar multiplexores?
por ejemplo un 4:1 entre las salidas c3c2c1c0 y el convertidor de binario a BCD si no me equivoco a 7 segm.

Como conecto el AND correspondiente a la salida c1 si siempre debe valer 0, es decir, no depende de las entradas b1 y b0?

Que me recomiendan uds, uso Xilinx ISE, Multisim o Pspice? A mi me tinca más Xilinx.

Voy a intentar enviar un dibujo (por último en paint) con el circuito que tengo entre las entradas b1 y b0 y las salidas.
Si no supiera como encontrar el deco de binario a BCD a 7 segm. les pregunto.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## Jaime Parada Garcés (Mar 9, 2008)

Ahí va el circuito...


----------



## pepechip (Mar 10, 2008)

Habra que decirlle a tu profe que nos ponga a nosotros la nota, al final te lo vas a llevar listo para pasarlo por la impresora.


----------



## Jaime Parada Garcés (Mar 10, 2008)

Antes tenía resuelta la relación entradas/salidas mediante mapas de Karnaught, por lo tanto había llegado al mismo resultado que ustedes antes de enviar esto al foro, mi duda escencialmente esta en la conexión posterior al BCD, al Display y la simulación del diseño en Xilinx, ya que si no se sabe la conexión al BCD y al display no se puede simular absolutamente nada en Xilinx.


----------

